# Soul Drinkers - A Home-brew Codex based on C:BA



## Dr_Insanity (Nov 4, 2008)

I've posted this in a couple of forums already and made the suggested ammendments. I know I'm new here but people generally seem to have good opinions and I'd like to know what you think.

The codex is based on the Blood Angels Codex, available on the GW website. I feel the "Cold and Fast" approach of the soul drinkers, with few heavy weapons and terminators; but lots of elite assault troops for ship-to-ship assaults. For the most part the Codex will follow that of the Blood Angels, down to standard equipment for marines and assault marines, prices etc.
Independent characters are based on existing characters or HQ units with wargear and daemonic gifts from the C:CSM-3.5 to represent mutations or special abilities. Prices are generated this way. I wont include the points break-down because I don't want GW to shout at me!

The idea is to create a playable army, that also shows the fluffier aspects of one of the most awesome Space Marine Chapters

Non-HQ characters are designed to reflect the abilities and mutations of the characters. The points cost shows what it would cost to upgrade a Tactical, Assault, Devastator or Veteran squad sargeant. Some character sargeants have special wargear affecting just them, some character sargeants effect the entire squad, in much the same way a banner or standard would.

*-HQ-

Sarpaedon: 215 points* - Chapter Master of the Soul Drinkers - Librarian with psychic power "The Hell", Chitinous Spider-like leg mutations, and the Soul Spear, a vortex close combat weapon.

WS 5 - BS 5 - S 6 - T 5 - W 4 - I 5 - A 4 - LD 10 - SV 3+/4+
Wargear:
Power Armour, Force Staff, Bolter, Psychic Hood, Frag and Krak grenades

Sarpaedon has mutated chitinous spider-like legs making him big, even by astartes standards. This mutation means he is stronger and tougher than a normal marine, and the legs confer additional attacks in combat. To show his additional spead and agility, Sarpaedon moves as if cavalry. Due to the increase in size, Sarpaedon cannot ride in a rhino or razorback, and counts as two models in a land raider or drop pod.
The Hell: All enemy units with a model within 12" (including those locked in combat) of Sarpaedon must pass a Leadership test with a -2 modifier or fall back 2d6. Fearless units take a wound for each score over their Ld-2 with normal saves allowed. This is to represent wounds inflicted as the fearless units attempt to engage the Hell's spectres in combat.
The Soul Spear: Sarpaedon may forfeit all hits with his force staff for a single strike with the soul spear. This is a strength 10 power weapon hit which counts as AP1 when resolved against vehicles, and causes D3 wounds against monstrous creatures and those immune to instant death.
*
Tellos: 180* - Most mutated assault marine - Went crazy after losing his arms and lives only for combat. Replaced both his arms with chainswords and wears no power armour on his torso to allow free movement.

WS 7 - BS 5 - S 5 - T 4 - W 3 - I 5 - A 5 - LD 10 - SV -/4+
Wargear:
Two close combat weapons, 

Tellos removed his armour to allow for a faster method of combat. After Losing his hands in a battle, Tellos replaces them with two chainswords. He uses these with such finesse and furiosity that Tellos counts as having the rending special rule, Furious Charge and Blood-lust (*). Tellos has a mutated physiology that allows him to ignore most small injuries as they heal almost instantly. Even larger wounds will not incapacitate Tellos for long. Tellos has both feel no pain, and the ability to regenerate wounds on a 6+ at the start of his turn. Tellos' increased strength and agility allow him to keep up with and overtake assault marines when lusting for battle, Tellos has Fleet
Tellos may take a retinue though Tellos may strike his followers in blind rage, on a to hit roll of 1 Tellos strikes one of his own, one of his retinue takes a strength 5 hit, rending on a 6.

* Blood Lust: On the players movement phase roll a d6. On a 1 the unit must move an additional d6 inches towards the closest enemy, but cannot shoot that turn. If Sarpaedon is not on the board to control Tellos and his squad, they make a bloodlust move on a 1 or a 2.

*Tellos Assault Retinue: 150* 5 Assault marines charged with the same fury and unstoppable anger of Tellos himself, additional marines may be added to the squad for 35 points each up to a maximum of 10.
WS 4 - BS 4 - S 4 - T 4 - W 1 - I 4 - A 2 - LD 9 - SV 3+
Wargear:
Power Armour, Bolt Pistol, Close Combat Weapon, Frag and Krak grenades

Tellos' retinue follow his lust for battle and aspire to his strength and resiliance. All the squad are fearless, have furious charge, rending and feel no pain. They would follow Tellos into any battle and share his passion for getting to grips with the foe; They have Bloodlust and Fleet.

*Techmarine Lygris: 165* Techmarine Lygris is one of Sarpaedon's most trusted comrades. He is often left in command of the brokenback when the Soul Drinkers are on a mission.
WS 5 - BS 5 - S 4 - T 4 - W 3 - I 5 - A 3 - LD 10 - SV 2+
Wargear:
Articifer Armour, Power Weapon, Bolt Pistol, Frag and Krag Grenades, Servo-Harness. May take up to 3 servitors according to C:BA

Lygris knows the ship brokenback better than anyone else and has a strong bond with any machine spirit. Lygris counts as accompanied by a single sevitor when rolling to repair a vehicle.

*Chaplain Itkinos: 155* Chaplain Itkinos is the spiritual leader of the Soul Drinkers, Inspirational and devoid of any doubt.
WS 5 - BS 5 - S 4 - T 4 - W 3 - I 5 - A 4 - LD 10 - SV 3+/4+
Wargear:
Power Armour, Bolt Pistol, Frag and Krak grenades, Crozius Arcanum, Rosarius. May take Jump Pack for 20 points

Any squad attached to Itkinos, or his flock, gain furious charge, become fearless and get to re-roll attacks on a charge.
The Chaplain has his own retinue of soldiers who have lost their own commanders and sargents in various battles. Any Power-Armoured marine unit which loses their sargent or character sargent may join Itkinos' flock during the battle, but retain their original profile. The flock does not count on the force organisation chart but in all other respects is an elite unit, it cannot hold objectives in standard 40k missions.
If all units in the flock have jump packs, they may move as such, otherwise the flock must move as infantry.

*The Flock: 17* each The Chaplain's flcok can be any size up to 20 men when starting on the table, but more marines can join as their sargents are killed
Use standard tactical marine profile from C:BA
Wargear:
Power Armour, Bolt Pistol, Bolter or Close Combat weapon, Frag and Krak grenades, May take Jump Pack for 5 points each

*Honour Guard: 125* 5 Marine honour guard can be chosen for each independant character in the army (including special characters, with or without retinue) Profile and options according to C:BA
Any member may be substituted for a character sargent, at the relevant point cost;
Up to one may be substituted for a Character Apothecary, but no other Apothecary (or sanguiary priest) upgrade may be taken;
Up to one may be substituted for a Character Tech-Marine, but no other tech-adept upgrade can be taken.

*- Sargents -*
Unless specified, Sargeants have the same options as a sargeant in C:BA. Remember price is to upgrade to character and does not include the price of the marine sargeant. Sargeant profiles are standard except for any specific changes noted
*Givrillian: 20*
Due to the extra eyes in Givrillian's jaw, he can see things other marines miss. Any squad containing Givrillian ignores cover when firing, and can see 4x2d6" when performing a night fight test.
*
Luko: 60*
Wargear: Twin Lightning Claws with built in Bolt Pistol
Luko's pure spirit and enthusiasm are enough to drive men to fantastic deeds. Any squad within 6" of Luko gets the preferred enemy special rule against any opponents

*Graevus: 20*
Strength 5 (great weapon)
Wargear: One-handed power Great-Axe
Graevus' arm mutation increased his strength, allowing him to wield his great-axe more forcefully, and with a single hand; keeping his additional close combat attacks

*Salk: 20*
Initiative 5
Wargear: Power Weapon
Salk's Metabolic Mutiation increases his initiative by 1

*Zaen: 20*
5+ Invulnerable Save
Wargear: Flamer
Zaen's mutation caused large scales to form on his arm and back, these provide extra resistance to attacks, conferring a 5+ invulnerable save

*Dreo: 30*
Ballistic Skill 5
Dreo is a crack shot and always plays to get the first kill. His squad will always try to compete and will shoot with better range than other marines. Dreo's squad always count Bolters as Assault 2

*Apothecary Karendin: 40*
Wargear: Narthecium/reductor
Karendin is an apothecary and as such grants feel no pain to the squad to which he's attached. His Narthecium counts as a toxic weapon and always wounds on a 4+ regardless of toughness

*Apothecary Pallas: 60*
Two Wounds
Wargear: Narthecium/reductor
Pallas is an apothecary and as such grants feel no pain to the squad to which he's attached. His Narthecium counts as a toxic weapon and always wounds on a 4+ regarless of toughness.
Responsible for halting the geneseed mutation, Pallas knowledge of the Soul Drinkers anatomy is second to none. On a 6+ any Marines in his squad may recover a wound at the start of their next turn.

*Techmarine Varuk: 45*
2 Wounds, 2+ articifer Armour
Wargear: Bionics, Servo-arm, Power Weapon, Bolt Pistol, articifer armour
Varuk is a mechanically competent techmarine, with a fantastic knowledge of machinery, he is able to repair Rhino-hulled tanks on a 4+
*
Librarian Tyrendian: 25*
Wargear: Force Weapon, bolt pistol
One of the Soul Drinker's Librarians, instead of a shooting a weapon, Tyrendian can use a psychic lightning attack with the profile 12”,S4, AP2, assault 1 Blast

*Librarian Gresk: 35*
Wargear: Force Weapon, Bolt Pistol
At the start of each turn, Gresk can use his psychic powers to boost the metabolism of his squad granting them +1 initiative and +1 Weapon skill

*Techmarine Solun: 50*
2 Wounds, 2+ articifer Armour
Wargear: Servo Harness, Power Weapon, articifer armour, bolt pistol
Solun has an ability with data, he can process and analyse vast quantities quickly, his mutation improved this to the point where he could match the processing rates of vast computers.
Solus knows the weak spots for all vehicles and monstrous creatures, meaning his squad count all CC hits against vehicles as AP1 on the vehicle damage table and against monstrous creatures.

As well as Character Sargents, some characters were too good to leave out. Again the price is to upgrade from a standard tactical marine (does not include the price of the marine).
They can only be included in a squad lead by their relevant Sargeant. Marine profiles are standard except for any specific changes noted

*Griv (Squad Luko): 20*
Bigger than an average marine, Griv is able to wield a missile launcher like a bolter. He counts as equipped with an assault 1 missile launcher.
He can exchange this for a heavy bolter (24" Assault3) or multi-melta (18" Assault1) for free, a plasma cannon (assault1) for 10 points, or lascannon (assault1) for 20
The missile and plasma cannon fire with decreased accuracy after moving. this is represented by frag and plasma scattering a full amount, without subtracting BS, over 24"; and 24" range on the krak missiles and frag missiles/plasma with standard scatter
*
Karvik (Squad Dreo): 20*
2 attacks
A close combat specialist, Karvik is entrusted with a power sword and Bolt Pistol to make the most of his abilities

*Big Nicias (Squad Salk): 20*
Bigger than an average marine, Nic is able to wield a missile launcher like a bolter. He counts as equipped with an assault 1 missile launcher.
He can exchange this for a heavy bolter (24" Assault3) or multi-melta (18" Assault1) for free, a plasma cannon (assault1) for 10 points, or lascannon (assault1) for 20
The missile and plasma cannon fire with decreased accuracy after moving. this is represented by frag and plasma scattering a full amount, without subtracting BS, over 24"; and 24" range on the krak missiles and frag missiles/plasma with standard scatter

*- Scouts -*

The New Recruits: If a scout squad selects Eumenes as the sargeant, they may take the other special character scouts to make a specialised and elite unit.
Scout profiles are standard except for any specific changes noted
*
Eumenes: 35*
2 wounds, 2 attacks, leadership 10
Scout Sargent Eumines leads as well as a seasoned commander and the other recruits would not function without his watchful eye. The other recruits can only be used if eumenes leads them. He has a power weapon and bolt pistol.
*
Selepus: 25*
Weapon Skill 5, 3 attacks
A close combat specialist, Selepus carries a power blade and strikes faster and deadlier than his peers
*
Scamander: 20*
A librarian in training, Scamander is the scout artillery. He has the Dark Angel Psychic Power Hellfire (template, S 2D6-2, AP D6, Assault1). The randomness of the power indicates Scamander's lack of training.

*Nisryus: 40*
A strong precog, Nisryus can predict danger before it happens so the squad can avoid it. While Nisryus is alive, the squad have a 5+ invulnerable save

*Tydeus: 10*
Tydeus carries a grenade launcher; Profile 18" S3 AP6 Assault1 Blast, or S6 AP4 Assault1

*Raek: 15*
Ballistic Skill 5
Raek is a crack-shot with either a bolt pistol or sniper rifle, so he carries both. He counts as stationary when firing, even if he has moved this turn.

Because the Soul Drinkers specialise in Ship to Ship assaults and fast reactions, They use very little heavy Armour.
Soul Drinkers are limited to 0-1 Predators; 0-1 Whirlwinds; 0-1 Vindicators; 0-1 Baal Predators; 0-1 Land Raiders; 0-1 Land Raider Crusaders; 0-1 Devastator Squads
Soul Drinkers attacks are Cold and Fast: Rhinos and Baal Predators are fitted with overcharged engines, according to C:BA

Additionally I should probably put a 0-1 limit on terminators bikes, attack bikes and land-speeders as it mentions in the book that they have few suits of terminator armour, and bikes and speeders aren't mentioned at all!

I'd also like to include Special Characters
*Karraidin: 10* Terminator Sargeant upgrade - Makes the squad LD 10

and
*Inquisitor Thaddeus: 90*
WS 5 - BS 4 - S 4 - T 3 - W 2 - I 5 - A 2 - LD 8 - SV -/4+
Wargear:
Conversion shield (counts as rosarius), Master Crafted Autopistol with Archeotech rounds, Master Crafted Death Cult Sword
Thaddeus has the infiltrate special rule and is fearless
Archeotech Pistol: normally 12” S3 AP6 pistol; can be fired once as an archeotech round: hits on a 2+, 12” S4 AP3
Death Cult Sword: As well as being a power weapon, Thaddeus' Sword can split into shards that liquify the innards of their foe. On a successful wound roll a D6, on a 6 the target is insta-killed, regardless of toughness.

I know technically Thaddeus is not a Soul Drinker, but he helps in the fight against Teturact in the Bleeding Chalice, and makes an appearance in Chapter Wars. He is described as being trained by death cult assassins, so I used them as the basis for the profile, as such Thaddeus would appear as an elite choice, in much the same way as an imperial assassin.

So yeah, if you've read the book, or even if you haven't but have an opinion on the fairness or otherwise of the ideas here, please post your thoughts.
To any Admins and Mods out there, if this is a breach of GW policy, let me know and I'll ammend the relevant parts.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the rules given only that I think that Emunes should have the rule that he should take a leadership test evertime if Sarpedon is in play, failing it he'll surge towards Sarpedon in his attempt to overthrow him.

Oh and that sarpedon's The Hell power should not effect fearless units as the Hell can't harm ppl and that Chaplain Itkinos should not have Furious Charge-he ain't a raving madman.


----------



## Dr_Insanity (Nov 4, 2008)

Some Good points Vanchet,



Vanchet said:


> I like the rules given only that I think that Emunes should have the rule that he should take a leadership test evertime if Sarpedon is in play, failing it he'll surge towards Sarpedon in his attempt to overthrow him.


 I like this idea, but the majority of the codex is based in the second and third books, before chapter wars. Eumenes is still a scout and hasn't revolted yet, though I could make him incompatible with Karraidin, given how well -they- got on....



Vanchet said:


> Oh and that sarpedon's The Hell power should not effect fearless units as the Hell can't harm ppl and that Chaplain Itkinos should not have Furious Charge-he ain't a raving madman.


I really want the Hell to be more powerful than the classic Fear of the Darkness... reference is repeatedly made to the raw power of sarpaedon's technique, and he has managed to match Librarian Mecano of the Howling Griffons in a Psychic Dual. Plus The Soul Drinkers are mainly tasked with destroying forces of chaos, and all cult troops are fearless so it needs to have some effect. Plus most fearless units are LD 9 or 10 so wont take more than 3 wounds.

You're right about Itkinos, I don't know why but I thought Chaplains had furious charge... too much time playing against Black Templar methinks! Consider furious charge removed!


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

Being a Black Templars player I actually really like this rule set at first I thought all the character upgrades were crazy but then I reread the omnibus and saw you gave few vehicles so no quarrels from me. One idea I would like to add is the orbital bombardment to lygris. Since he is in command of the broken back it makes sense. 

What do you think?


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

i didn't realize that the upgrade characters were over the sergeant cost, now they all seem perfect.

wow that was quite an under taking and it looks like it is completely reasonable. i would definitely play against that.

would it be worth it to pare down the special rules and characters? it is an awful lot, i mean if you did find someone to play you would almost have to hand them a 2 page document just so they knew what every sarge and ic did.

if you could keep the spirit, but limit the special rules a little it might help

but once again it looks awesome


----------



## Dr_Insanity (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Hippo and Beeny, I like the idea of Lygris having orbital bombardment, perheps not as standard, but if he's in the army, then the soul drinkers have the option of orbital bombardment as a Heavy Support option; as specified in the witch hunters codex.

I can see your point about the complexity of the army; but when you consider tyranid biomorphs, and all the other various options a lot of other armys can take. You never really know all the abilities of opponents unless you play against them frequently or play them yourself. While based on C:BA, it could almost be considered a codex in it's own right; with all the complexities that would entail. 

I wrote a sample 2k list based on it, the numbers seem a little short, but then considering a lot of special abilities it seems okay. I'll playtest it when someone will play me and let you know!

Soul Drinkers 2000

SARPAEDON 245

SQUAD LUKO 350
Tactical x10, Luko, Griv, Lascannon, Drop Pod, Melta 

A. SQUAD TELLOS 370
Tellos	, Retinue x4, Drop Pod

SQUAD DREO 300
Tactical x10, Dreo, Karvik, Melta, Drop Pod,

SQUAD SALK 285
Tactical x10, Salk	, Big Nicias, Missile Launcher, Drop Pod, Flamer

S. SQUAD EUMENES	215
Scouts x5, Eumenes, Selepus, Scamander, Nisryus, Raek

A. SQUAD GRESK 235
Assault x5, Gresk, Plasma x2

Obviously a Drop Pod heavy list, mainly designed for launching shock troops into a position where they will cause the most damage. Squad Gresk is designed to accompany Sarpaedon running up the board, with plasmas to take out light vehicles or heavy infantry, then a devastating assault charge. To make up for the small numbers of heavy weapons, both special heavy characters are used for flexability, and squads each take a melta for taking out vehicles. Other than that they are designed to lay down withering bolter fire (especially Squad Dreo) and Tellos and retinue are just a general, all purpose nuciance! Probably more of a psychological threat than actual damage.


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

if you are basing it on the blood angels codex, you need to either reduce marine squads by 25 points apiece or include a free telios assault member for free

otherwise your list is going to be severely overpriced


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

here are some more suggestions: the list you used seems very conservative. and i can see that as being a great way to go. but these are my suggestions and the reasons.

also, good luck with that army. no offense but this army seems like it might be underpowered if you upgrade too many characters.

have you thought about making a couple of set units, that aren't upgrade only. while the upgrades seem reasonable on a model basis, when the entire unit takes them the costs grow exponentially. your scout squad is about the same price as a terminator squad with heavy weapon.

i think that 180 for that scout squad is about right.

Techmarine Lygris: 165--150 seems a little better...or less

Chaplain Itkinos: 155--i think 130 would be fine, that would leave him just over lemartes and without a jet pack

Zaen: 20--really i think 10 points is plenty for a flamer and 5++

Apothecary Karendin: 40--30 seems a bit more reasonable

Apothecary Pallas: 60--at least down to 50, if not lower

should librarians be hq or upgrades?


----------



## Dr_Insanity (Nov 4, 2008)

I know what you mean about the Blood Angel Prices, I didn't realise they were more expensive until I borrowed a friends DA codex and compared prices. I decided to leave it that way beause people are generally more forgiving of a homebrew codex if it gives them the advantage.

As for the individual sargeants:

Techmarine Lygris: 165--150 seems a little better...or less
This was priced exactly as it would be in the codex; SM captain, + points for an honour-guard upgrade to tech adept, + points for servo-harness upgrade on the techmarine.

Chaplain Itkinos: 155--i think 130 would be fine, that would leave him just over lemartes and without a jet pack
Agree with this one totally, I forgot that I priced him with that furious charge in mind. 

Zaen: 20--really i think 10 points is plenty for a flamer and 5++
Probably right, I think I based in on a Mark of Tzeentch upgrade for a Chaos Lord, plus the flamer of course. With Zaen being a 1 wound model this should probably be lowered.

Apothecary Karendin: 40--30 seems a bit more reasonable

Apothecary Pallas: 60--at least down to 50, if not lower
I thought it best to pay a premium to get FNP into a standard troops choice, it gives a big advantage when troops are the only scoring units.

should librarians be hq or upgrades? 
There are already pleanty of HQ choices, where the Soul Drinkers are running shorter on numbers, I don't think they'll take the standard codex organisation, and Librarians, as senior troops, would take roles that might originally have been taken by veteren sargeants. Fluff wise, I have little else to back this up.

Your feedback is very welcome, and you've given me a lot to think about. A specific question now, if I may? What are you opinions of Tellos? In the book, Tellos was just an assault sargeant, and as such I have been told by one of the friends I play most frequently, that he is far too powerful! My arguement is that he is heavily mutated; probably the most after Sarpaedon, and the improved weapon skill and number of attacks is down to him going crazy, and training non-stop in the depths of the battle barge for years with the bits of broken rotor blades, before Pallas finds him and attaches the chainswords. 

Plus, as a basis for an HQ choice, I used the profile for Kharn, removing the power armour, plasma pistol etc, and giving him rending and fleet.
Using Mathammer, against a squad of 10 vanilla marines, with veteran sargeat and power weapon. Kharn should kill 4.7 and take a single wound in return. Lemartes, a 125 point chaplain, should kill 3, and take a single wound in return. Tellos should kill 2, and take a single wound in return... If anything I don't think he's powerful enough... Feedback please!


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

i haven't read the books, so i really don't know how powerful he should be.
but i used to play heroclix, so i am used to justifying that one version of spiderman might be more points than another version of hulk
the stats you are using represent him at some point during the story, as long as he is appropriately costed i don't think anyone is going to have any problem with it. 
and i have to say that lemartes has a power weapon where tellos doesn't. he will almost never do as well against power armor, but orks and guard he will mow down by the squad


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

I like him as he is. I've read the omnibus and your Tellos strikes me as pretty accurate. I say just stick with him. Plus he's almost 200pts. Your paying for the guys so really there shouldn't be much of a problem and if your friends hit him with a power fist he's gone regeneration or no.


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm just starting the thrid Soul Drinker book now. 

I like the characters that you have designed. You have hit the nail on the head with a lot of the characters.

I was once cosidering making a Soul Drinker army, but basing it just before the first book. I was going to use the standard SM Codex and just use the character names and such.


----------

